# Broccoli & Cauliflower Poodles



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

I was surfing Pinterest and searched "poodles". I can't resist posting these pics, lol!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That is just too cool! It also may be the only way to convince our youngest granddaughter to eat her veggies. What an imaginative and clever things to do!! Really made me smile to see it, thanks for sharing!:smile:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*Thanks, Marciemae*,

The Saxton Freymann and other "play with your food" books can be found on Amazon and are all terrific! 

Playing With Food - The New York Times > Dining & Wine > Slide Show > Slide 1 of 11


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Cauliflower Poodle and friends glass figures and ornaments:

Cauliflower Poodle Figurine


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

I've seen the broccoli poodle on Pinterest before. I really love the cauliflower fur poodle!


----------



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

petitpie said:


> Cauliflower Poodle and friends glass figures and ornaments:
> 
> Cauliflower Poodle Figurine



Oh, that is sooo cute! I want one!!!


----------

